# How to reformat 522?



## cg0789 (Mar 9, 2004)

Can anyone explain to me how to reformat my 522 reciever? Thank you!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you could open a cover then disconnect IDE cable, you could connect by other long IDE cable to PC and run MaxBlast utility. I'd read ppl recommend use MHDD.EXE instead; the program will remap bad sectors opposite to Maxtor program.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

When I unhooked the hard drive on my 721 and booted it without the drive, when I reattached the drive and booted it, it reformatted the HD.


----------



## blabber (Jun 3, 2005)

Don't worry, it'll likely reformat itself at random times, obliterating shows you wanted to see. I had it happen twice. 

Okay, I don't really know how clean a reformat it did, but it did kill all my shows. 

:disk:


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

blabber said:


> Don't worry, it'll likely reformat itself at random times, obliterating shows you wanted to see. I had it happen twice.
> 
> Okay, I don't really know how clean a reformat it did, but it did kill all my shows.
> 
> :disk:


Sadly, you're not the first person with a 522 to state that your programs have been wiped out.

But just for the record, I've had my 522 for 18 months now without this ever happening to mine.

The only sure way I know to reformat a 522 is to send your unit in for service/ get a replacement unit. But that's probably not the answer you were looking for?

I don't think Dish wants you ever to reformat the hard drive on your own. Currently, there is no such software selection that you can toggle from the on-screen Menu settings. Although, it does look like there is a future use choice for "Hard Drive" from the Diagnostics sub-menu that might be for this purpose, or to defragment it (which is more likely than a reformat I would think -- less drastic).


----------



## blabber (Jun 3, 2005)

Nope, not the first, and probably not the last. There have been a lot of similar reports in other threads and in other forums. It happened twice in about 6 months to my 522. So far, it seems less glitchy since the last software load, but we'll see what happens. 

Crossing fingers here. 

:computer:


----------



## phat_b (Apr 19, 2005)

really all you have to do is delete the partition table using the proper tools in windows, linux or even a dos boot disk. the dvr will re-partition and format the disk for you automatically. be warned tho - you'll lose your caller id history, your timers / search strings, etc. basically everything except for favorites lists and locks / limits will be wiped.


----------

